# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  vendo PASTA DE AJOS puro en aceite Oliva,frascos por 250gr Valle Sur S/. 7.50 puesto Lima

## luis loayza

Vendo pasta de de ajo puro,en aceite de Oliva,frsascos por 250 grs. tambien por 500grs,procedencia VALLE SUR, Majes  Arequipa,
S/. 7.50 x frasco, stock desde 500 frascos hasta 5 mil por mes.Certificado Sanitario y otros.Temas similares: Vendo aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN S/.16 el litro puesto en Lima, elaborado hace menos de un mes VENDO ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN EN LIMA - DELIVERY GRATIS Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca Vendo Aceite de Oliva, Aceitunas sevillanas y Nueces Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca

----------

